# From Purgatory To Rebirth Zip Code TS



## bevins587 (Mar 30, 2011)

The saw cleaned up real nice, I just picked up one of these myself off CL. I need to go through it real good, anything to watch out for other than what you found wrong with yours?

-Did your saw come with the mobile base or which one did you use?

Justin


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

great job Jack, it looks awesome, and I think the choice of fence worked out great (even the color scheme matches).

Thanks for sharing ,and next time you get to work on a project let me know how much better you like this one.


----------



## wookie (Dec 15, 2009)

Justin,

Just the table alignment problems. I used the Rockler mobile base. I brought home a Jet 1200# but the saw base was to small. The Jet only goes down to 24" x 24". You could possibly cut the steel rails down but not recommended by Jet. The 600# model might go down small enough. I really liked it because you just size it by spring- loaded pins. The Rockler you have to use hardwood for stretchers. The instructions are kind of vague. You have to take in account the wheels on the wheel side and cut them to length. The non-wheel side, cut as per the instructions. If the 600# Jet doesn't work take a look at the HTC models. They have more parts but looks like you can size them real close. The Rockler is OK but there are easier solutions out there. Put that base on first, of course. Have any problems you can PM me.


----------



## wookie (Dec 15, 2009)

Thanks, Sharon.

I will let you know. I did cut some Yellow Pine and it buzzed though real good. Also cut through some scrap soft maple, had a little burn but I think I rushed the feed a little. I think that stuff burns easily anyway if you are not careful. The fence guides very smoothly.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

Nice summary of your experiences with the saw. Sorry I couldn't help more. I'd love to hear more comments once you've used it a little more. Maybe you'll add a star if you like it!

p.s. Maple does burn pretty easily….thick stock, too many teeth, and too slow a feedrate are contributors to burning. Raising the blade can help too. Looks like you've got a Freud Diablo D1040 on it?


----------



## wookie (Dec 15, 2009)

Scott,

I am using brand new a full kerf Freud glue line rip 30 tooth. Don't know if it was worth the extra money or not. I have an old Freud 9" 24 tooth industrial that I thought was dull, put it in the saw and cut just as well. About half the price. I also have a Diablo thin kerf 40 tooth. You helped tons and I surely appreciate it.


----------



## jimc (Mar 6, 2008)

Would love to find one of these for sale somewhere near me! I've been watching CraigsList but seems there is not much available for table saws in Maine.

Nice job on the assembly - the saw looks great!


----------



## wookie (Dec 15, 2009)

Jim,

Thanks. Things are pretty lean around too. I hear the guys in the NE have better pickings. Lots of Yankee woodworkers. Be patient and keep lookin' something will turn up. I think mine was one of a bunch of rejects, considering all the alignment issues we had. I am just thankful everything worked out. I think I paid a little much. Should have started at $200 and not any more than $275.

P.S. My father-in-law is an old salt too. Served during Korea on BB-63 and BB-64… one of those battleship guys. Liked the Wisconsin the best. He's the real woodworker of the family! Suffers with Alzheimer's now.


----------

